# french vets over christmas/newyear?



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi all,
thinking of taking a short break over christmas to france where we dont know, just 7 days but we will be in heaven as long as we can get the dogs checked for the calais rtn trip on monday 5th jan. so will need a vet open on the pervious saturday to make the 48 hr rule.

any help welcome, probably make it as far as the loire for some r+r

tramp


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*vets open over christmas*

the one in calaise isopen on the saturday morning we have a 9.00 apointement


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*vets*

hi ,
thanks for the info which vets is that ? is it madame christian?

tramp[


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*french vets opn over christmas*

yes


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*ets*

cheers dragabed,
you just made two old terriers very happy vivre la france!!!!!!!!!  now to book the tunnel,

tramp


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Added to this I'm also travelling through France for New year and will need a vets the following Saturday, morning, but would prefer not Calais as travelling up from Spain. Any recommendations?
Have used Forges les Eaux in the past but not sure if the aire will be open this time of year.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

dora said:


> Added to this I'm also travelling through France for New year and will need a vets the following Saturday, morning, but would prefer not Calais as travelling up from Spain. Any recommendations?
> Have used Forges les Eaux in the past but not sure if the aire will be open this time of year.


Hi we have just got back and used the vet in Forges, to answer your question if it is not too late, the aire was open but the water and electric were switched off, now I did notice that the vets had a notice up in French and it looked like the practise is closed from Xmas to NY and there was I think just a number for emergencies you could phone and ask to speak to Patrick to confirm but for anyone using Forges please do check and make an appointment first.

The vet Patrick also told us to complain ref the facilities on the aire being closed (notice on gate mentioned March) he has already phoned the local town hall, but suggested that we all do so too, he has apparently had quite a few MH folk not too happy about this, I am going to email them if anyone else would like to email just shout out and I will find the addy, the night we were there at least ten MHs were parked up so it is a shame in such a lovely little town.


----------

